# best all around carp bait



## williamonica0214

whats the best all around carp bait ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

maybe not the best, but quick n easy.....canned corn, jolly green giant brand, lol.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Wheaties! Wheaties! Wheaties!


----------



## brummy

my doughball i make lol


----------



## TimJC

Sweet corn over a bed of maize. Or sweet corn fished with a method feeder. I never just put something on a hook and cast it out. You need some sort of attraction to the are to draw and hold fish.


----------



## PAYARA

Best all around IMO is bread!Can be fished in 
many,many ways! Its cheap,can be fished on
the bottom,on the surface,free lined,on a hair
or on a hook,ect,ect.Takes flavor nicely and is 
highly visable to fish!Carp love it too!As do
many other fish species!


----------



## peple of the perch

I like to use corn. effective and cheep.


----------



## fishdealer04

For me it sweet corn.....


----------



## kennedy327

depends on the area, a spot I fish on the sandy creek, they will not hit corn or bread, just worms. but then some lakes I fish you can only catch them on corn or bread, not worms. Take those three easy baits and see which one works on your area. The place where only worms work Is also over run by huge carp, I have only caught carp and suckers there but it does hold cats, bigguns, just never got one all the way to shore.


----------



## catking

Has to be sweet corn.... but my net boy ( PAYARA) does have a good argument...LOL !!!! ...DA KING !!!


----------



## PAYARA

While I agree sweetcorn is probably the 
greatest carp bait (definately the greatest 
carp attractor IMO) of all time.It dosen't 
measure up to the wide range of ways 
bread can be fished strait out of the
bag!

Sweetcorn can do just about everything 
bread can do,but requires some help from
other 'tools' ussually!Sweetcorn dosen't
float on its own,it is difficult to cast on
its own (free-lining),ect.


----------



## bigcfisher

Corn is the best, nothing compared

however, crawlers work sometimes, bread works sometimes. Doughballs are great for getting big ones at night too.

Doughballs are the 2nd best to corn, they are messier, but they can really lure in the big ones.


----------



## crappielooker

corn product of all types are great for carp bait.. use it with confidence and you'll catch carp..


----------



## liquidsoap

I was thinking corn when I first opened this but I now agree with Payara.
Even though I dont know much about carp, 9 times out of 10 I will be using bread first.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Years ago we always used Wheaties, things have changed so much since then though.


----------



## Pigsticker

I'm no carpin' pro or anything but back in the day when we used to go after them daily in the summertime my bait of choice was Rye-Crisp crackers made into a doughball. My buddies liked wheaties but they fall apart too easy. The crackers have big ol' stone ground peices and seeds in them that make them hold together very well. When dried properly on the dock after having some water and vanilla extract added to them you can bounce a doughball up to your waist off of the dock. I don't put it over the point of the hook though because it's too hard and your hook won't penetrate. I put it around the shank in like a little bell shape with the tip exposed. You'll never have to worry about your doughball falling off with Rye-Crisp, as for them by name.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

Corn is a bad bait. Corn does not get digested, thats why in are poo we see whole corn lol POO lol. the smaller fish cant poo it out and die from it. so Chumming with corn is a bad idea. who knows maybe of the carp eat to much it could back them up and kill them to. Just a thought o and best bait the Doughball my dad makes and maybe worms. lol but that is coming from someone with lil time on fishing carp lol.


----------



## PAYARA

Sweetcorn is NOT harmful to carp in anyway,they pass
it just fine!I've caught many,many carp who were squeezing
sweetcorn out all over the place.Now maize (field corn) and 
other dry particles are a bit different.If not prepared (soaked 
and boilied)they 'can' cause problems with swelling in
the fishes gut.


----------



## Pigsticker

You know French cooking is considered one of the best in the world and they say that corn is not suitable for human consumption. Only for feed for livestock. You'll never see french recipes with corn in it. I don't know what this has to do with carping but just food for thought.


----------



## PAYARA

Carp possess a very unique 'digestion system'.They
have virtually NO stomach.


----------



## catfish1998

Dog food on top.


----------

